# Topics > Cloud robotics, cloud computing >  Cloud computing

## faelanstevie

Hello,

I like the idea of Cloud Computing, although it's nothign new, I first heard of the concept about 20 years ago!But I still canoot get my head around uploading files to the Cloud, is essentially no different to upload files to a website which a person might establish, and there are loads of free-hosting sites Is it just the convenience of CC'ing that sets it apart and if that is the case, what's the difference between uploading to a cloud and uploading to one of the file hosting sites?I have to say though having the Cloud icon on the Taskbar in Win7 is really useful, though I wasn't quick enough to get the free 25gig

Please help

I didn't find the right solution from the internet.

Reference

Thanks

----------


## kingslydavid

Cloud computing is a type of computing that relies on sharing computing resources instead of having local servers or personal devices to handle applications.

Web hosting is the business of providing server space, web services and file maintenance for websites controlled by companies or individuals that do not have their own web servers.
There are different types of web hosting:
-Shared Hosting/virtual hosting/mass hosting
-Dedicated hosting 
-Root server hosting/semi-managed hosting
-Re-seller hosting

The web hosting gives you a fixed server or a portion of a single server, where cloud computing gives you the benefit of many servers all working together as one. Your particular website or application may only need one small portion of a single server, so there's no need to get a dedicated server. Those servers sit on, consuming power and space even if it isn't needed.

Where cloud computing really offers benefits is when a website or application gets hit with a lot of traffic in a very short amount of time.

Thanks,

Java Training in Chennai

----------

